# Fleet Enema



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, Somewhere I read that Fleet Enema is good at keeping Algae at Bay.
What is it and does it work. I am slighty confused because the only Fleet 
Enema I can find is used to clean Human colons ???????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes it is one and the same. The chemicals in it are sodium based phosphates. Plants need PO4 to uptake No3 (nitrate). THis is effective in planted tanks. I wouldn't try it in a non planted tank. What are your tank specs and what type of algae do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

*tank specs*

Hi 

My tank specs are

Juwel vision 180
2 x 25 watt tubes , the back tube has a reflector which doubles output for 
that tube
I have nine plants l trouble is I am not sure what they are. Only thing I
know is that they are all true aquatic plants non just ornamental.

MY fish are 

1 angel (quite large now and definately the boss though he is not too bossy)
3 Herbertaxelrodi rainbow
2 Boesemani rainbow
2 corys
2 otto
3 black widow tetra

hope is helps in helping me

would Flourish Excel be any good for my tank


cheers


----------

